# The new foster on the block...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure you have your work cut out for you but Jake really looks like he is worth the effort. Thank you for fostering this handsome guy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks like a sweet heart, good luck in the training part!
You gonna keep that one too  j/k


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

No way! Three boys in the house is my limit!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

he is so handsome.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> No way! Three boys in the house is my limit!!


LOL..I have three boys and one girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is going to make a family very happy. Goodlooking boy there.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a good looking boy. The best of luck with your fostering of him.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

hgatesy said:


> No way! Three boys in the house is my limit!!


failed foster!!!!Ha-ha-ha


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

What a handsome guy he is! Bless you for taking on another!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

what a handsome fella!
He is a lucky boy to have found you to help him finetune his Golden-manners


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a looker, give that boy a hug from me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

What a handsome bundle of fur Jake is!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> Pretty mouthy and bossy. Add in the two balls he's still got and you've got a recipe for a dunce.


I had to read it twice, thinking why would 2 tennis balls make him a dunce?:doh::doh::doh:

Jake has a stunning smile, btw. And a belated congrats on Ty and and your successful completion of Failed Fostering 101. You do know the next course you'll be taking is "How Many Dogs Will My House Hold?-Calculating Square Footage By The # Of Paws Present".
LOLOLOL.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Jake has a stunning smile, btw. And a belated congrats on Ty and and your successful completion of Failed Fostering 101. You do know the next course you'll be taking is "How Many Dogs Will My House Hold?-Calculating Square Footage By The # Of Paws Present".
> LOLOLOL.


Moverking.... ha ha.... you're right! I think for us it's more of a matter of how many dogs can our car fit (thank goodness we got a pilot last year) and how many dogs can we squeeze into a hotel room when we travel before we'll get kicked out or won't be allowed back! At least the average eye won't be able to tell Park from Cam so we can just pretend we only have two.



> I had to read it twice, thinking why would 2 tennis balls make him a dunce?:doh::doh::doh:


Oh and the "tennis balls" are in the process of coming off today!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh and the "tennis balls" are in the process of coming off today!!

Oh my, that's funny!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

hgatesy said:


> I think for us it's more of a matter of how many dogs can our car fit (thank goodness we got a pilot last year) and how many dogs can we squeeze into a hotel room when we travel before we'll get kicked out or won't be allowed back! At least the average eye won't be able to tell Park from Cam so we can just pretend we only have two.



OR....just have Ty walk really close to Cam or Park....he'll just look like a shadow, hahaha.

La Quinta Inn's are great about dogs. Also, wherever you travel, check out the 'events' section of the city's website if they have one. If they've had a dog event/show/trial, you might be able to track down the really dog friendly hotels by where those groups have stayed


----------

